
First Real Test for Tesla to Come from Game-Changing Jaguar I-Pace - john58
https://www.forbes.com/sites/peterlyon/2018/06/23/first-real-test-for-tesla-to-come-from-game-changing-jaguar-i-pace/#36c670192539
======
clouddrover
A couple of videos from Fully Charged on the Jaguar I-Pace:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MocHcoBm4bU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MocHcoBm4bU)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jj_w1PfSqk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jj_w1PfSqk)

